# MPs searching vehicles on base



## Jarnhamar (23 Sep 2013)

Just a random question.  When you enter a Canadian Forces base there is a sign that states vehicles are subject to search.  Does that mean that someones belongings, say inside a backpack, pockets or kitbag  are subject to search too?


----------



## DAA (23 Sep 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Just a random question.  When you enter a Canadian Forces base there is a sign that states vehicles are subject to search.  Does that mean that someones belongings, say inside a backpack, pockets or kitbag  are subject to search too?



See Part II of the Defence Controlled Access Area Regulations.  I believe they apply to all CF establishments but we will have to wait for an MP to chime in here as when it comes to CF members, things may be different.

http://laws-lois.justice.gc.ca/eng/regulations/SOR-86-957/page-1.html


----------



## kratz (23 Sep 2013)

While living in PMQs at Borden, the MPs were doing random searches of vehicles leaving the base. 
During this blitz, they found a number of items leaving the base that obviously would not belong in a PMV.
It can and has happend.


----------



## FJAG (23 Sep 2013)

See the Inspection and Search Defence Regulations below:

http://laws-lois.justice.gc.ca/eng/regulations/SOR-86-958/page-1.html

 :cheers:


----------



## DAA (23 Sep 2013)

FJAG said:
			
		

> See the Inspection and Search Defence Regulations below:
> 
> http://laws-lois.justice.gc.ca/eng/regulations/SOR-86-958/page-1.html
> 
> :cheers:



AWESOME post!!!  The link you kindly provided applies to "all persons subject to the Code of Service Discipline" while the link I provided doesn't.  So now we have all avenues covered.....


----------



## Anakha (24 Sep 2013)

The most pertinent difference between the ISDRs and the DCAARs is one relates to military pers and the other to non-military pers. 

Granted, there are limitations to arbitrary searches as well.


----------



## Precept (13 Oct 2013)

As part of the Defence Controlled Access Area Regulations, yes, everything inside that vehicle could be subject to a search.

If you're trying to ENTER the controlled access area you can refuse a search, however you will be denied access and told to turn around.

If you are LEAVING the controlled access area, you can't refuse, and "as much forces as is reasonably necessary" will be used in order to conducted the search.


----------



## Haggis (13 Oct 2013)

Precept said:
			
		

> If you are LEAVING the controlled access area, you can't refuse, and "as much forces as is reasonably necessary" will *may* be used in order to conducted the search.



FTFY.


----------



## armyvern (13 Oct 2013)

Seen a few 100% searches at all gates go down in Gagetown mid-2000s; think traffic was back up at the Main Gate mile for 10 miles.   :nod:


----------

